

Smallpt: Global Illumination in 99 lines of C++ - dualogy
http://kevinbeason.com/smallpt/

======
tree_of_item
99 lines of completely incomprehensible C++. I would have been more impressed
by 500 lines of well documented, conceptually clear code.

